# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Sollecito equitalia e prescrizione

## ACEMAN

Il 3 aprile 2013 ho ricevuto un sollecito di pagamento di equitalia per alcuni tributi del 98 notificati il 2002, sono prescritti?Cosa fare se sono prescritti?

----------


## pungitopo

> Il 3 aprile 2013 ho ricevuto un sollecito di pagamento di equitalia per alcuni tributi del 98 notificati il 2002, sono prescritti?Cosa fare se sono prescritti?

  Dipende da che tributi si tratta, se l'ultimo atto interruttivo è del 2002 potrebbe esserci la prescrizione che va fatta valere con ricorso innanzi all'Autorità competente (Giudice di pace, commissione tributaria giudice del lavoro). 
Saluti
Avv. Stefania Cassina

----------


## ACEMAN

sanzione pecunaria iva del 1998, cartella notificata 03/08/2002, I° sollecito di pagamento luglio 2012 e II° sollecito di pagamento(identico al primo) aprile 2013. Voglio capire ma il sollecito di pagamento interrompe la prescrizione decennale? Perchè equitalia mi ha mandato il secondo sollecito uguale al primo che neanche è presente nella mia area riservata di equitalia.

----------


## ACEMAN

volevo sapere se il sollecito di pagamento di equitalia trasmesso con posta ordinaria interrompe la prescrizione decennale? Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> volevo sapere se il sollecito di pagamento di equitalia trasmesso con posta ordinaria interrompe la prescrizione decennale? Grazie

  
No, non la interrompe.

----------


## ACEMAN

gentilissimo...ma adesso per far valere la prescrizione cosa devo fare?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> gentilissimo...ma adesso per far valere la prescrizione cosa devo fare?

  Impugnare il primo atto notificato dopo la prescrizione.

----------


## ACEMAN

grazie....dopo la notifica della cartella il 03/08/2002 ho ricevuto il sollecito di equitalia con posta ordinaria nel giugno 2012....devo impugnare quello?Ma in che modo?

----------


## danilo sciuto

No, non impugnarlo. Aspetta ulteriori notifiche ufficiali.

----------


## df90

Salve, potreste spiegarmi gentilmente perchè il sollecito di pagamento non interrompe la prescrizione? C'è qualche norma o sentenza che ne parlano? Grazie.

----------


## marcella

in questo caso non la interrompe, perchè ricevuto per posta ordinaria

----------


## df90

Ok grazie, quindi l'interruzione si ha solo se il sollecito (ad esempio) viene notificato con raccomanda A/R mentre posta ordinaria no?

----------

